# Gender and Age of our Cockatiel



## mcanbolat (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello,
We have just purchased a cockatiel from a person. You can see the picture of it. The seller told us that he was a male, but we would like to make sure. We also would like to guess its age. Can somebody give us an idea on both? 

Some information:

The bird is silent. Makes sound only right after flying from one point to another. When it is in the cage, it doesn't want to be taken, and makes hissing sound. It tries to bite but it doesn't hurt. But once it is out of the cage, it eats from your hand, stays on your shoulder, acts very friendly. 

Any suggestion or information would be appreciated.

Thank you 

Mustafa


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Your birds lovely. He/she is a peal pied (the grey feathers on his wings have pearl markings). Males lose their pearls if they're over six months, so if he's over six months then he's a she. As far as I know, there's no way to tell their age once they're fully grown. The behaviour sounds more female, as males are noiser - but if you haven't had him/her long, then it could just be nerves keeping him quiet. I'm sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## mcanbolat (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for your response. (S)he  doesn't have any gray feather on his left wing. I took the picture from the right side. We will love him no matter what , but kids would love if it was a male.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Its behavior right now can pretty much be explained by a new bird being in a new environment. I'd give it some time, and then see how it behaves. If it whistles, mimicks noises, makes heart-shaped wings, bangs its beak against things, or if it loses the pearl pied marking as Mythara said, it's probably a male. If it's quiet or "chatters" to itself and doesn't do the male behavior above, it's probably a female.

Even experienced avian vets cannot determine an adult cockatiel's age. The best they can do, I believe, is give you an estimate: youth, adult, or elder. You should take it to an avian vet to get that estimate though, just so you know. You could also get a DNA test taken at the vet's to find out its gender for sure.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, a dna test is always quicker if you are impatient like me  Either way you have a very pretty tiel


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did the seller give you an idea of age? As far as sex goes. Mythara is correct about those pearl markings. The incidence of a male keeping them are very very low. It would also help to have more pics showing how your bird stands. It's not fool proof but the females tend to stand with their feet further apart than males.


----------



## mcanbolat (Apr 28, 2009)

No, unfortunately he didn't. I responded his ad on Kijiji. He was keeping the birds in a trailer, (all kind of birds, budgies, finches, cockatiels), he said he was selling the birds for a friend. 
I attached another picture of the bird. Based on your opinions, she seems to be a female . I will wait for a month or so, and inform you.

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! The stance looks very feminine! the feet seem to be out towards the edge of the body. Males feet will be well under them nearly touching. She's a real beauty.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> Yes! The stance looks very feminine! the feet seem to be out towards the edge of the body. Males feet will be well under them nearly touching. She's a real beauty.


Agreed! We call it "the girl squat" around here


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll have to remember that term! There have been so many cute ones I've heard here. Duckbutt (a bird who had broken all it's tailfeathers). Pregnant butt (that little bulge just behind their legs to indicate a hen has an egg). Dork factor (The goofy gene).


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL duck butt! 

I reckon female too, but he/she's really pretty anyway.


----------



## Mandolin Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Not all the girls "squat." Biscuit, a cinnamon, is always standing tall. She's laid eggs so I'm pretty sure she's a female.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea! That's a dead giveaway!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Pregnant butt (that little bulge just behind their legs to indicate a hen has an egg).


Today I learned a new word for a hen that's expecting. Eggnant.


----------

